# cattle guards and sheep/goats



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

we have some land that we will be moving our goats to and it has a guard dividing the property in two. The fencing will be electric w/ 5-8 barbed wire.

will the guard be a deterent for the goats or sheep? The land is leased to cattle and are out there now. How would that work to keep the goats in? Would a gate be also needed?


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

You would need a gate - cattle guards won't stop goats.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

My personal opinion is that sheep and goats would laugh and hop right over any cattle guards. Cow's don't do too much jumping around unless there's a cowboy trying to ride it.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

They would probably think it's a fun toy though.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

The reason cattle guards work for cows is the light and dark pattern they present, and goats don't shy from that pattern.

Cows do not like to walk over a broken area of light and dark bars. They shy from it. I have seen farmers just paint black and white stripes across their driveways to keep cows in. We have a concrete strip that runs across the doorways of our barn to keep rainwater from washing out the dirt floor, and new cows would often tend to shy from even crossing it until they got used to it.

Goats are like, "Silly cows! Now wonder they can't figure out how to unlatch the barn gates!"


----------

